# High FSH? Low AMH / follicle count? There is hope!



## manuiti

I'm hoping just to give a bit of hope to someone in a similar situation to me. I'm 37 with FSH of 25.9 and AMH of 0.2 and an antral follicle count of 6. My husband on the other hand aced all of his tests. But with the help of IVF (ICSI) we've managed to get our first ever bfp. I had 5 follicles in the running by the time of my egg retrieval, only 4 mature eggs were retrieved, only 3 fertilised, only 2 developed normally, and yet it still worked. 

If you're in a similar situation, please keep your hope alive and don't give up when some REs turn you away just to keep their stupid success stats high; there will be someone out there who isn't actually in this for the money and will work with you.

It's got very little to do with quantity and everything to do with quality. You only need one for it to work. Keep reminding yourself of that.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:, loads of :dust:, and all the best of luck in the world.


----------



## Milty

So excited for you sweetie!


----------



## hoping23

Thank you for sharing that. Im on my 2nd round of iui. I have a FSH of 8.25, im not sure about my AMH and a follicular count of 7. Like you he aced his tests! Its nice to know theres hope.


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats :dust:


----------



## velo

Congrats! Thanks for posting! I'm 38, with a FSH just over 10, and a AFC of 7. The RE was not particularly encouraging, and I was not sure it was worth trying IVF or not. Right now I am trying acupuncture/meditation/yoga etc for a few months and will see.


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats!! That is wonderful news for you. Thank you for this post. I have a FSH of 10 and we are currently trying some natural remedies to improve quality. We are hoping to conceive naturally but if we don't we will try IVF in the fall. I have not been monitored since Dec so I am not sure if my counts have improved with the supplements or not. I am going to get tested on day 3 if I get my period in May. I am currently on cd 8 and I think I will ovulate quite early this cycle as I already have ewcm.


----------



## velo

Mas1118 said:


> Congrats!! That is wonderful news for you. Thank you for this post. I have a FSH of 10 and we are currently trying some natural remedies to improve quality. We are hoping to conceive naturally but if we don't we will try IVF in the fall. I have not been monitored since Dec so I am not sure if my counts have improved with the supplements or not. I am going to get tested on day 3 if I get my period in May. I am currently on cd 8 and I think I will ovulate quite early this cycle as I already have ewcm.

Hi - may I ask what remedies you are trying? 
thanks!


----------



## Sal.lane

Congrats! Your storey gives me hope. I'm 28 with FSH of 18 and AMH of less then 2 and TTC for almost 3 years. WE have an appointment in May to talk about IVF at private clinic as NHS won't touch me as not over 30! Crazy I know! Really hope IVF works but quite scared of what to expect with all drugs etc. 
Have changed my diet to super healthy so hoping that will help with bringing down FSH


----------



## manuiti

There's nothing to be scared of hun. The worst part is the injections and they're not actually that bad. My advice as a skinny minny though would be to try and cultivate a bit of a spare tyre prior to starting ivf. It'll make the injections so much easier. :thumbup:


----------



## Sal.lane

Ha ha im not too skinny so should be ok, thanks for your advise


----------



## aliwnec10

just wanted to add my story as well! As you can see in my signature, my Fsh was 13.6, AMH: 2.12, and AFC: 12. 

I just had my 2nd son on 1/23/12 after the first round of clomid, 50 mg's. 

So keep the faith ladies!!!!


----------



## bluebutterfli

Thank you so much for posting your stories! My FSH is high also. It's really encouraging to hear success stories, especially on the AF days. Here is another amazing high FSH story tha t I found.

https://www.fertileheart.com/forum/topic.php?id=6816


----------



## threebirds

Congratulations manuiti 
Thanks for giving some hope x

My amh is 1 (uk), fsh about 12 and had afc today of 1 :-(
Going for icsi in the summer...

All the very best


----------



## opeeny

THanks so much for this great news. I just found out I have high FSh 14.8...just turned 34 last week...:-( so I did not have much to celebrate...

I am hopeful...been trying since september and actually had 2 chemical pregnancies during this time...so I think that could be a good sign...

Heading in to see a fertility specialist next week and very nervous...

I have just been so totally depressed and anxious...hearing your story tonight, as well as the others here in this post really made me feel positive...thank you:thumbup:


----------



## lovekaz

Congrats thats good news I am older trying for two years now 42 with low amh 1.20 told ivf no good due to low amh went to Spain clinic they said the same told to try DE but don't want to do that just yet just got to get my drugs here have a perscription fingers crossed my GP with give me a uk perscription also on dhea your news give me hope


----------



## threebirds

Hi manuiti, hope all going well  thanks again for givin other folk hope. I got my FSH back today and it was 20 :-( (12 a yr ago), my AMH is 1 and on day 2 when the FS did a scan he only found 1 follie, so not lookin good. We're going for our first ICSI 2 cycles from now, so mid/late July. Hugs x


----------



## Sal.lane

Hi, does anyone know if I have ivf with my own eggs, is there a higher risk of miscarriage?? 
Amh is .37 but only 28 years old. 
I'm struggling with which way to go, my own eggs or my sisters! But after one miscarriage a year ago I don't think I can face that again! 
Any info would be great x


----------



## 2have4kids

Sal.lane from my knowledge of m/c, they're caused from hostile cm, chromosomal defects or low progesterone while you're carrying. There's lots of things you can do to help hostile cm, CoQ10 for egg health and prog cream/suppositories. So knowing that, you could potentially still have problems with a donor egg.

I just found out two months ago (after 1.5 yrs trying) that fsh is 16 and follie=1, low progesterone day 21=not ovulating naturally. I wanted 4 kids! Have tried chlomid for 2 months now and will try iui in a week. Have been doing acupuncture and taking lots of supplements. Crossing fingers and toes, glad to have a community to chat with about this.


----------



## Sal.lane

2have4kids its so hard isn't it! My fsh is 18 but my clinic are not really bothered about that its just my low amh. Have u had your amh tested? When I had a scan I had about 5 follicles starting to grow, they said that this is not good. I am def ovulating tho so maybe it's just rubbish eggs I release. I think I'm better off doing donor egg but I hate the thought of not even trying my own eggs. 
If u have not had amh test I would ask them to check it for u. R u in uk? How old r u? I would of loved 3 kids but don't think that will happen now:( 
I'm not doing acupuncture but am eating super heathy food and vitamins. I was taking weatgrass too but I seemed to have less follies then the month before, prob nothing t do with that but stopped just in case it was making things worst! How bout u x


----------



## Briss

Ladies thank you so much for sharing your stories here, I have just got my updated FSH results and they are even worse than before at 14.3 but it was so good to read this thread I feel so much more optimistic now about our chances. Unfortunately my hubby's sperm is not so great so we should probably stop wasting out time TTC naturally it's been too long and move to IVF


----------



## manuiti

Hi again,

I just wanted to give a little more hope on here. Although my IVF cycle did work, through sheer bad luck our little girl only had one X chromosome and we lost her. However... against all the odds, last week I got a natural bfp! So keep that hope alive ladies.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rose38

Wishing you so much luck with this pregnancy. I am sure all will be fine.

Thanks for posting such a positive post. I am 38 with AMH .93 Although having it done again soon as it was soon after a D and C (lost pregnancy at 15 weeks) so can sometimes be inaccurate so close to that.
I can't afford IVF or IUI so natural it has to be. I hope there is hope for me but hearing positive stories is great. Thanks for bothering to post.


----------



## Sal.lane

Well I just wanted to put an update on here for people with low amh and high fsh like I do. 
I gave birth to a beautiful baby girl on 17th feb and I fell pregnant naturally!! 
I was told I had less then 5% chance of getting pregnant naturally. 
I desided that I was not going to give up and I would have a baby mo matter what, so I completely changed my diet, all organic, loads of fruit and veg no chocolate, takeaways etc. 4 months later I was pregnant after a few years of trying! I'm sure this helped me fall. 
Don't give up hope, it can happen:) 
Congrats minuiti on your pregnancy, hope all is well.


----------



## Briss

Just repeated my FSH and it has actually gone up since last year to all time high at 19. it's devastating. after all the lifestyle changes, vitamins, TCM etc. I am still very surprised that after doing acu/herbs since last October my FSH got even higher. not sure what else I can do to lower it


----------



## opeeny

Just wanted to uPdate mine as well to give some hope.... If u read my post in this thread it said I was headed to fertility specialist... I was pregnant by the time I was there naturally and didn't even know it. I feel so thankful and wish everyone the same luck that I had... I have a beautiful baby girl who is already 6 months old... Don't give up hope. Sending anyone who is struggling all the good wishes and luck over...


----------



## shiseru

I am 39, amh is only 0.2. clomid x 3 BFN, Femara x 2 BFN (one got cancelled because follies didn't grow)

This cycle i was on Femara + TI. 

12DPO BBT dropped and tested BFN, so DH and I signed up and paid the registration fee to start IVF next cycle.

15 DPO morning, BBT rise, feeling frustrated because AF was gonna delay my IVF. Took a HPT and started seeing 2 lines, i thought i was half awake so i ignored and threw the HPT in the dustbin and off to work.

That evening, I went to my TCM to get some med, took a HPT again just to show her it was negative but when the 2nd line appear I was in complete shock, i am not dreaming!

We thought this cycle is a bust, I've had early ovulation, PMS and had af cramps a week after O. It's still early days, i am worried because of my history but I guessed I'll just have to take one step at a time.


Not sure what has helped, but I was on acupuncture, TCM, yoga and taking some supplements.


----------



## Briss

Shiseru, fantastic news!!! fingers crossed and lots of baby dust for a steaky one!! I am so happy for you


----------

